# Fishing Lake Shelby



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

How is the fishing in Lake Shelby. I have always wanted to try it but never have. Is it crowded?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Shouldn't be too crowded.

Try to find the tarpon. There area few in there. Redfish as well.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Good in the fall. 

Plan to start fishing it in about 4 weeks. 

JP


----------



## 6722 (Jan 21, 2009)

How is the bass fishing. I heard that the hurricanes pushed alot of salt in there and killed alot of freashwater species.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I havent fished there since Ivan but the crappie fishing used to be good there in jan/feb. Work the banks in the 3rd lake with a johnsons bettle spin. The bite is slow up in the day but turns on good the last 1.5 hours of daylight. Usually for every 7 or 8 crappie caught one would be a 2 pounder. Anouther good crappie spot is in the second or "Middle Lake". If standing on the boat ramp at the campround side of the lake looking across to the other side at about 11 oclock is a big point sticking out. Start at the base of this point on the east side of it and fish to the tip. Have caught a lot here. Good luck and keep this info under your hat.:moon


----------

